# Columbia Application: Question re: One-Pager



## Leah Cameron (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm applying to the MFA Film program at Columbia. They ask for a one-page treatment. We went over treatments in my screenwriting class, but I'm new to one-pagers. Does anyone know if there an industry format that I should follow? 

See description from their website, below. 

Much appreciated!

Leah

Feature Film Treatment: On one double-spaced page for a film you might wish to write, direct, or produce. The treatment must concisely relate a complete dramatic story sufficient to sustain a feature-length film, including all major plot developments and a clear statement of the resolution. The story should not be the same as the one in your dramatic writing sample or your optional video submission.


----------



## hgsouth (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm finding it rather difficult to squeeze my screenplay ideas onto one page of double-spaced courier font.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Nov 29, 2007)

It was really hard to do. I made my font a little smaller. I hope it works out tho.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Nov 29, 2007)

I focused primarily upon thematic elements, while being explicit (but brief) in plot events.


----------

